# Do I need a tuning adapter on Charter?



## shaocaholica (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm not sure if I need a tuning adapter on Charter cable. This is my first Tivo (Bolt). I have it hooked up right now and I gave Charter the IDs for the Tivo and cablecard and its still not working after 8 hours. If I use the tuning adapter, does the cable card go into the TA instead of the Tivo?


----------



## moose8556 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have Charter and I was required to get a cablecard and tuning adapter. THe cable card went into the TiVo. I am not sure if the adapter was needed because I get premium channels or if it was for all channels.


----------



## swampoak1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I also have Charter cable with basic digital service. It required both cablecard and tuning adaptor. My total setup time was about 45 minutes including the 15 minurte call to Charter for activation. My tuning adaptor i still blinking after 4 days but the configuration is working just fine.


----------



## shaocaholica (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks. Did you have to plug the USB cable from the TA into the Tivo? This stuff didn't come with any instructions.

edit: Oh nevermind, found this:

https://www.myaccount.charter.com/Customers/Support.aspx?MenuItem=79


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

shaocaholica said:


> Thanks. Did you have to plug the USB cable from the TA into the Tivo? This stuff didn't come with any instructions.
> 
> edit: Oh nevermind, found this:
> 
> https://www.myaccount.charter.com/Customers/Support.aspx?MenuItem=79


I have Charter and bought a Roamio about 2 years ago. The Charter tech installed the CableCard and Tuning Adapter, but last week, I noticed I was missing a channel I was supposed to be getting. After doing some checking, I found that I was missing 23 of the 46 channels in the "Digi Tier 2" package. As it turns out, my Tuning Adapter was not installed correctly. The Charter tech ran the cable into the Tuning Adapter and then another cable out of the Tuning Adapter and into the TiVo. He also installed the CableCard in the TiVo itself, but he did not connect a USB cable. As it turns out, he should have split the cable and run it straight into the Tuning Adapter and straight into the TiVo. And then he should have also connected the USB cable from the Tuning Adapter to the TiVo. Now, I get the 23 missing SDV (Switched Digital Video) channels that I should have been getting all along.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I disconnected my TA and all of the channels that need it are ones I don't even watch. In fact two of the 3 TAs in my house are messed up and not working, but I haven't bothered to call and have them fixed because it really doesn't effect me.


----------



## shaocaholica (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh, great to know I don't need the TA if I don't need the extra channels. Is there anyway to find out what the TA enabled channels are without manually going through all my channels and cross referencing what I'm paying for?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think you still might need to hook it up because the TA provides an updated channel map for the TiVo. Although I'm not 100% sure that the CableCARD wont step in and provide the map if the TA is disconnected.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I think you still might need to hook it up because the TA provides an updated channel map for the TiVo. Although I'm not 100% sure that the CableCARD wont step in and provide the map if the TA is disconnected.


The cablecard does get its own map if the TA isn't hooked up.


----------



## PGLaPoint (Oct 14, 2015)

I just had my Charter install last Saturday, 10/10/15, in St Louis. This was for a brand new Tivo BOLT that I bought at the local Best Buy. The installers had never seen the BOLT before, but had installed Roamio's before.

All went well. The m-card went into the Bolt and the tuning adapter plugged into the bolt via the USB cable. We put a splitter from the cable coming from the wall and one went into the Bolt and one into the tuning adapter. Don't let them run it from the wall, into the tuning adapter, into the bolt as that will mess up your MOCA network if you are adding Mini's via MOCA.

It took a couple of reboots of the BOLT and Tuning adapter, but after each downloaded the most recent firmware, all is working well now and it has been rock stable.

My Tuning Adapter is a Motorola MTR-700 with firmware 01.40. My cable card by Motorola with firmware version 02.65, 02.01, 03.25 and hardware version 0469927002 (at least that is what it says on the diagnostics screen).

Good Luck!


----------

